# how to join



## peace21

I am from Ghana and would like to join the free mason.Can I get any help.


----------



## Bloke

peace21 said:


> I am from Ghana and would like to join the free mason.Can I get any help.



Hi. We're getting lots of people from Ghana asking this question (search the forum for answers). May I ask how you heard about Freemasonry ? Is Freemasonry a topic of conversation  or in the media in Ghana at the moment ?


----------



## peace21

No please.I learnt about freemasonry through research.Also,most Ghanaians have false perception about freemason so the best way to get information about how to join is online.


----------



## Brother JC

There are two Grand Lodges in Ghana. Look up their info online and find your nearest lodge.


----------



## peace21

Most of the lodges are empty often.I don't know why.I have been there several times.I would like to linked to freemason member in this forum from Ghana,Accra


----------



## Thomas Stright

peace21 said:


> Most of the lodges are empty often.I don't know why.I have been there several times.I would like to linked to freemason member in this forum from Ghana,Accra



Lodge meeting times should be posted or available from the grand lodge. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## peace21

Please can I get to meet any freemason from Accra,Ghana.


----------



## Raymond Walters

peace21 said:


> Most of the lodges are empty often.I don't know why.I have been there several times.I would like to linked to freemason member in this forum from Ghana,Accra




I AM responding to this after having made inquiry of members in the country you indicate you are in. Per my contacts there in Ghana, there is a high possibility that you will not typically find anyone there, but that does not prevent you from leaving a note or short letter of your interest (complete with your contact information).

Allow them to contact you instead of being so pushy and demanding while insisting that the lodge conforms to your schedule... that is not how Freemasonry works. Additionally, you are asking American members for something they cannot assist you with nor answer your questions about.


----------



## Raymond Walters

peace21 said:


> Please can I get to meet any freemason from Accra,Ghana.



I have a point of contact for you in Accra who wishes to speak with you verbally. Please inbox me and I will provide you that contact information.


----------



## Raymond Walters

Brothers, I have been asked to relay this message from WBro. Emmanuel Bright-Davies from Ghana that the inquiry from peace21 will be handled.

Thank you all for your time.

Frat,


----------



## Raymond Walters

Altogether, 49 subordinate Lodges comprising 28 Scottish and 21 Irish Lodges constitute the Foundation Lodges  under new warrants granted by the Grand Lodge of Ghana with new numbering based on the date of Consecration/Constitution and grouped into three Provincial Grand Lodges, namely,


Provincial Grand Lodge, South East based in Accra with 20 Lodges.
Provincial Grand Lodge, South West based in Cape Coast with 17 Lodges and
Provincial Grand Lodge, North based in Kumasi with 12 Lodges.

http://www.grandlodgeofghana.org/grand-l-of-ghana/


----------

